

How SmugMug uses Amazon EC2  - ckinnan
http://opensource.sys-con.com/read/590285.htm

======
raghus
Hasn't this been repeated word-for-word from MacAskill's blog post at
[http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/06/03/skynet-lives-aka-
ec2...](http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/06/03/skynet-lives-aka-ec2-smugmug/)
?

~~~
siculars
ditto... i'm like hang on a tic, this is old news.

------
charlesju
I can't wait for persistent storage to go live, I think that'll completely
change the way EC2 are used.

